# Phoenix area climbs?



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been riding the South Mountain Summit Road frequently. I'm new to the area and looking for similar roads. Any other parks in the area have good hill climbs or is South Mountain the best?


----------



## smarkgraf (May 17, 2009)

THere are lots of other climbs in the Phoenix area, most are much shorter than SM. Scottsdale, Fountain Hills, Paradise Valley. Some long/gradual some short/steep.

check out this blog. some pretty good writeups on local climbs:
Velo Asana


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

smarkgraf said:


> THere are lots of other climbs in the Phoenix area, most are much shorter than SM. Scottsdale, Fountain Hills, Paradise Valley. Some long/gradual some short/steep.
> 
> check out this blog. some pretty good writeups on local climbs:
> Velo Asana


I've done some rides in the Scottsdale/Fountain Hills area. I'm looking for steep and long. Thanks for the link, some good writing there. Looks like I need to add Mt. Lemmon to my "must ride" list.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't done it yet, the road had a lot of construction going on yesterday and we skipped it, but Usery Pass in Mesa might interest you. A quick look at the elevation profile and it seems to be about 700 ft in 3.5 miles,


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

b4_ford said:


> I've done some rides in the Scottsdale/Fountain Hills area. I'm looking for steep and long. Thanks for the link, some good writing there. Looks like I need to add Mt. Lemmon to my "must ride" list.


I live in Tucson so can't give you any tips about hills in Phoenix, but Mt. Lemmon is an awesome ride. It's about 24 miles from the base to the top with a nice wide shoulder the entire way. Just keep in mind that between November and March it is pretty dang cold at the top, with temps about 25-30 degrees cooler than the Tucson valley....so be prepared for that.


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

azpeterb said:


> I live in Tucson so can't give you any tips about hills in Phoenix, but Mt. Lemmon is an awesome ride. It's about 24 miles from the base to the top with a nice wide shoulder the entire way. Just keep in mind that between November and March it is pretty dang cold at the top, with temps about 25-30 degrees cooler than the Tucson valley....so be prepared for that.


Any snow/ice to contend with during the winter months?


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

Cableguy said:


> I haven't done it yet, the road had a lot of construction going on yesterday and we skipped it, but Usery Pass in Mesa might interest you. A quick look at the elevation profile and it seems to be about 700 ft in 3.5 miles,


I'm planning a ride from Chandler out past Fountain Hills and back that way. I drove through last week and saw the construction. I think I'll stay off that stretch until the work is done.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Bartlett Lake, but not on the weekend. Too much boat traffic.


----------



## Centurion_ (Oct 14, 2011)

Kinda far from Phoenix, but since somebody mentioned Tucson... If you're willing to travel, there's Mingus Mountain from the traffic circle in Clarksdale. 2,500 feet elevation gain (3500-7,000 ft) over about 10 miles. The shoulder is narrow, but the pavement is good. And if you can ride it midweek in the morning, traffic isn't too bad.


----------



## hoosker (Feb 19, 2008)

If your willing to consider rides further north, hwy 260 east from Camp Verde is a worthy climb.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

If you can travel a bit more, Mt. Graham is the jewel of AZ climbs. It is considered one of the best in the U.S. Kitt Peak is also worth mentioning. 

Phoenix doesn't have much.


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

zmudshark said:


> Bartlett Lake, but not on the weekend. Too much boat traffic.



Is boat traffic heavy this time of year? I drove out there this week and there were no boats on the lake. Still busy on the weekends out there in December? Looks like a good ride, especially the climb out of the lake.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

The newly finished surface over Usery Pass in Mesa is AWESOME. Really nice. Good ride is Thomas Road to Recker, Reckver to Redmont and through Red Mountain Ranch, then up Bush Highway to Usery Pass and over the tope then back down to Mesa at McDowell or McClintock.


----------



## thomasaccosta (Oct 23, 2015)

I would really suggest going 90 minutes away to Tucson and enjoying their spectacular climbs. Mount Lemmon is the single best ride in all of Arizona. Check them out at Road Biking Mount Lemmon - Best Tucson Cycling.

OR go to bikeaz.org. Check out Madera Canyon, Whipple Observatory and Mount Hopkins at Biking Green Valley: A Southern Arizona Gem <br/> for Cyclists and Mountain Bikers | Bike Arizona.


----------



## bike chic (Aug 24, 2021)

azpeterb said:


> I live in Tucson so can't give you any tips about hills in Phoenix, but Mt. Lemmon is an awesome ride. It's about 24 miles from the base to the top with a nice wide shoulder the entire way. Just keep in mind that between November and March it is pretty dang cold at the top, with temps about 25-30 degrees cooler than the Tucson valley....so be prepared for that.


----------



## bike chic (Aug 24, 2021)

The Arizona bicycle Association BikeAZ.org is a great source for our local Hill Climb rides. Tucson has the best of all of them.


----------



## joblackk4949 (6 mo ago)

Centurion_ said:


> Kinda far from Phoenix, but since somebody mentioned Tucson... If you're willing to travel, there's Mingus Mountain from the traffic circle in Clarksdale. 2,500 feet elevation gain (3500-7,000 ft) over about 10 miles. The shoulder is narrow, but the pavement is good. And if you can ride it midweek in the morning, traffic isn't too bad.


Second that. Never road it yet but we go often and camp out on top of Mingus. Very quite town you can stop for coffee. The back side might be even better.


----------

